# Oblivion welche Mods



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (17. Juli 2011)

servus,
ich habe mir nach längerer Zeit wieder Oblivion gekauft (diesmal die deutsche Fassung) und wollte mich informieren, welche Mods da zum vernünftigen spielen benötigt werden, ich habe mitbekommen, dass es zb. bei der Lokalisation einige Probleme gab, Stichwort: Abkürzungen, die mit Mods behoben wurden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Juli 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> servus,
> ich habe mir nach längerer Zeit wieder Oblivion gekauft (diesmal die deutsche Fassung) und wollte mich informieren, welche Mods da zum vernünftigen spielen benötigt werden, ich habe mitbekommen, dass es zb. bei der Lokalisation einige Probleme gab, Stichwort: Abkürzungen, die mit Mods behoben wurden.
> Vielen Dank


 

TesNexus.com sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten würde ich mir einen lokalisierten Balancingmod holen. Bin da leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich glaube, dass die Darnified UI und solche Späßchen das Problem mit den Abkürzungen beheben. Hast du Shivering Isles mit dabei? Die meisten mir bekannten Mods bauen nämlich auf dem letzten Patch davon auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, das hier ist ganz hilfreich, was Mods zu Oblivion betrifft:

Teil1 : Die 10 besten Oblivion-Mods - Report | GamersGlobal
Teil2: Die besten Oblivion-Mods II - Report | GamersGlobal


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2011)

hab gerade erst gestern mein oblivion aufgemotzt, weil ich nen neuen Rechner habe. Mir gefiel vor allem der Gras Mod, der in allen Bereichen das Gras aktiviert:  Oblivion Full Grass Mod at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

dann hab ich noch die enhanced Water HD mod: Enhanced Water v20 at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

und Landscape LOD, der dafür sorgt, das Berge in der Entfernung nicht so matschig aussehen.
Landscape LOD Texture Replacement at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

und den BT mod, welcher die Schrift in den Menüs verbessert. Das Spiel selbst verändern wollte ich nicht, nur etwas aufhübschen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank Leute, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Troll80 (21. Juli 2011)

Hoi,

Ich würde dir das hier empfehlen: The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Da hast du Unmengen an Mods  
Allerdings sind da ordentliche Englischkenntnisse ziemlich wichtig, von daher nix für jeden (ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei dir ist und will ja auch nix unterstellen).


MfG


----------



## combine (22. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein paar wirklich geniale Videos die Oblivion mindestens auf ein Skyrim aufwerten (alles ingame und alles eine zusammensetzung aus Mods)

‪Oblivion Max Detail Modded Timelapse.‬‏ - YouTube

Ich hab schon ein paar Anhaltspunkte gefunden, allerdings kriege ich das bei mir nich zum laufen das es auch nur annährend so ausschaut. Es gibt wirklich tausende Mods für Oblivion und wenn man sich da nicht auskennt ist man mehr oder weniger verloren...
Die Mods dürfen sich nicht gegeinander beeinflussen und dazu gibt es unter anderem Tools wie Mod Manager etc. allerdings ist es sehr schwer die richtige Ladereihenfolge zu finden. Hier mal noch ein Video welches zeigt wie Oblivion ausschauen kann wenn man alles richtigmacht
‪OBGE v2 The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Beatiful Forest 1920x1080‬‏ - YouTube

Ich hab außerdem diese Seite hier endeckt, ich denke mal das ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt zum starten
soXXeth's Grafik-Konfiguration (Step by Step) - Scharesoft-Forum

desweiteren bekannt für hochauflösende Texturen soll diese sehr gute Paket hier sein:
Qarl's Texture Pack 3 1.0 Download, The Elder Scrolls 4 Modifications

Im ersten Video ist denke ich diese Wettermod zum Einsatz gekommen:
Weather - All Natural at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Dann wäre da noch better Cities wo jee Stadt im Spiel + Shivering Isles ein komplett neues (beeindruckendes) Äußeres bekommt:
Bananasplit Better Cities at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Aber am wichtigsten scheint der Shadermod (???) zu sein, der nennt sich OBGE und verpasst Oblivion unter einer Vielzahl von Settings neue Shader:
Oblivion Graphics Extender at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Allerdings habe ich 0 Ahnung wie das jetzt eigentlich funktioniert damit sich der Shadermod auch mal installieren lässt.

Wenn jemand eine Ahnung hat wie man zb. obige Resultate Ingame zuabern kann wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar. Einwas ist schonmal fakt:
ein All-In-One Wunder gibt es schonmal nicht und selbst die genialen Overhauls (RAFO, ROO) sind alle wegen Copyright issues im Datensumpf verschwunden...

Ich hoffe mal das es hier noch ein paar interessierte gibt, die Lust auf eine Wartezeitverkürzung mit einem bis an das Maximum getunte Oblivion haben 


Edit2: hab schonmal ein TuT für den OBGE gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N1PthY4N1o

Edit 3: hier ein sehr schönes TuTorial für den Oblivion Mod Manager, besonders der Teil der OMOD Erstellung ist sehr gut
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373336
außerdem hab ich noch ein sehr nützliches Tool endeckt mit welchem man die Modreihenfolge überprüfen kann, es nennt sich BOSS müsst ihr mal googeln

Edit4: !!!GUIDE!!!
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1306005


----------



## combine (24. Juli 2011)

So Leute, nachdem ich jetzt die letzten Tage nur am lesen,probieren und ändern war
Mal die ersten Resultate meines neuen Oblivions:
Das ist jetzt nichtmal irgendein magischer Ort sondern gleich außerhalb des Abwasserkanals den (sicherlich) jeder kennt.
Besonders die Sache mit den Shadern ist/war sehr interessant (aber auch arschkompliziert, da es schlecht dokumentiert ist).
Auf dem Screen sind folgende Shader aktiviert:
- Ring SSAO und Volumetric SSAO = Ambient Occlusion (AO)
- CelShader+EdgeAA (sehr dezent, kaum bemerkbar eingestellt - kennt man aus Spielen wie XIII und Borderlands) 
- CrysisDoF = Depth of Field Shader (DoF)
- Godrays = Lichteffekte (wenn zb. das Licht durch Bäume "strahlt", kennt man zb. auch von Crysis)

Auf dem Screenshots sind insgesamt 95 Grafikmod/Plugins aktiviert
Die Wettermods sind übrigens der Hammer! Hab gestern schon einen Sturm erlebt wo ich dachte die Welt geht gleich unter 

weitere Screenshots kommen aufjedenfall, aber ich will jetzt erstmal genießen und in Ruhe zocken 
viel Spass beim modden

Edit: Ich hab noch ein paar Screenshots mehr angehangen


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt qarls texture pack installiert....ging zum glück einfach und musste nur entpackt werden. Allgemein ist die Bedienung der Oblivion Mods und Tools schon sehr fummelig, ich trau mir auch nicht zu, noch mehr zu machen. Sonst funzt am Ende vielleicht gar nix mehr und ich muss alles neu Einrichten. Hoffe die Modder basteln dann auch in Skyrim fleissig....bequeme Installation der mods wäre natürlich traumhaft^^


----------



## combine (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir die ganzen Mods als OMOD´s erstellt, da lassen die sich jetzt bequem ein- und aus- schalten ohne irgendwelchen Dateiverlust, ist schon eine tolle Sache! Benutzen tuh ich übrigens den Oblivion Mod Manager 1.1.12

Louis ich kann die nur Oblivion Graphics Extender empfehlen, mit dem Tool strahlt Oblivion wirklich in nie dagwesener Pracht!
Vor allem eine Kombo aus der Mod und Qarls Texture Pack ist Bombe


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Juli 2011)

combine schrieb:


> Louis ich kann die nur Oblivion Graphics Extender empfehlen, mit dem Tool strahlt Oblivion wirklich in nie dagwesener Pracht!
> Vor allem eine Kombo aus der Mod und Qarls Texture Pack ist Bombe


 
Welche fx files hast du denn in deiner Shaderlist?


----------



## combine (26. Juli 2011)

Also hier mal meine shaderlist:

CelShader+EdgeAA.fx
CrysisDoF.fx
DepthOfField.fx
Godrays.fx
FXAA.fx
Ring_SSAO.fx
Volumetric_SSAO.fx

Ich hab aber die einzelnen fx. noch umgeschrieben, also sie mir ein wenig "getweaked":


			
				CelShader+EdgeAA.fx schrieb:
			
		

> // TWEAKABLE VARIABLES.
> 
> 
> extern float edgeAABlurAmt = 0.01;        // edge blur magnitude
> ...





			
				 CrysisDoF.fx schrieb:
			
		

> // TWEAKABLE VARIABLES.
> 
> 
> #undef    DISTANTBLUR
> ...





			
				DepthOfField.fx schrieb:
			
		

> Standartwerte, ein weitere Blurshader der weite Entfernungen elegant ausblenden lässt (mir Blur)





			
				Godrays.fx schrieb:
			
		

> /*TWEAKABLES START*/
> 
> //Number of passes for sunshafts
> #define NUM_SAMPLES 25
> ...





			
				FXAA.fx schrieb:
			
		

> auch standart





			
				Ring_SSAO.fx schrieb:
			
		

> // ---------------------------------------
> // TWEAKABLE VARIABLES.
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Volumetric_SSAO.fx schrieb:
			
		

> // ---------------------------------------
> // TWEAKABLE VARIABLES.
> 
> 
> ...



einfach die alten Stellen überschreiben


----------



## anjuna80 (26. Juli 2011)

Danke an alle in diesem Thread für die Tipps und Anregungen.
Habe mir erst vor 2 Tagen die GOTY-Edition geholt, und werde diese direkt mit einigen der hier aufgeführten Mods starten.

@ combine:
Wie wirken sich die Grafikmods denn auf die Performance aus? Ich spiele zur Zeit nicht mit dem stärksten Rechner und denke, dass Oblivion in seiner Ursprungsversion noch zufriedenstellend läuft.


----------



## combine (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo anjuna80,

also erstmal Glückwunsch, denn du wirst den kauf alles andere als bereuen.
Die Mods fressen natürlich mit unter ordentlich bis sogar enorm an der Performence, die meisten Grafikmods sind leider nicht optimiert wie wir es aus Vollversionen von Spielen kennen (3rd content eben) und schlucken daher schon gerne ordentlich Resourcen.
Es gibt aber auch Mods die gute bis sehr gute Resultate auf älteren Rechnern ermöglichen und trotzdem nicht gleich schlechter aussehen als ihre Hardware hungrigen Kollegen.
Du kannst dir ja mal diese Mods anschauen:
Qarls Texutre Pack 3 - redimized (speziell für etwas ältere Rechner):
Mod-Release QTP3 - Redimized - Scharesoft-Forum
auch sehr gut wäre zb. LowPolyGras, das steigert die Performance enorm ohne größere Verluste bei der Quali:
LowPoly Grass at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community
Enhanced Vegetation ist auch eine richtig geniale Mod, die du mal probieren kannst:
Skill Not Advancing Fix at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community
Und ein muss ist natürlich der von mir bereits oben (hoch gelobte) Grahpics Extender der Oblivion mit den neuen Shadermodel(s) versorgt! (umbedingt mal versuchen, staunen garantiert)

und versuch gleich von Anfang an mit dem Mod Manager und vor allem mit OMOD´s zu arbeiten (irgendwo oben ist eine sehr gute Doku verlinkt)

viel Erfolg!


----------



## anjuna80 (26. Juli 2011)

Super, danke dir


----------



## theNDY (28. Juli 2011)

Neben Knights of the Nine & Shivering Isles kann ich empfehlen:

- *The Lost Spires* (_Archäologie Addon, Quests mit extrem hochwertigen Gegenständen als Belohnung_)
- *Neherim* (_"eigenständiges" Spiel auf Oblivion Basis mit eigener Welt/Charakteren, bislang noch etwas verbuggt, aber trotzdem sehr sehr gut gemacht!_)
- *Burg Rabenstolz* (_Burg Addon mit nem kleinen Dungeon und - relativ - wertvollen Gegenständen_)
- *Black Market* (_empfiehlt sich für Lost Spires Addon, da die Gegenstände dort teilweise weit über 10000 Gold wert sind, normale Händler aber nicht ansatzweise soviel bieten/haben_)


----------



## combine (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein Video zusammengestellt, ihr könnt da vor allem die neuen Shader, Texturen und die Wettermod All Natural begutachten.
Gegen Ende habe ich noch ein klenes athmospherisches Schmankerl eingebaut 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzqsJIijx-Ihttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzqsJIijx-I

bei *genügend* *interesse* werde ich ein ausführliches Tutorial erstellen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juli 2011)

echt geil. konnte aufgrund zeitmangels deine shader noch nicht testen, aber die shadervorschläge aus dem anderen youtube-tutorial video vom editor machen meine grafik irgendwie farbloser und vor allem den hintergrund so eklig unscharf.

PS: du könntest z.b. deine ganzen getweakten fx dateien einfach mal hochladen, das umschreiben wäre recht mühselig. Das würde mir schon reichen


----------



## combine (28. Juli 2011)

gesagt gemacht getan

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

habs gleich mal mit in die videobeschreibung gepackt


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juli 2011)

also erst mal besten Dank für den Upload, spitzen Aktion   hab aber trotzdem das Gefühl, das der Hintergrund noch recht unscharf ist, im Vergleich zu dir. Fehlt vielleicht qarls Texture Pack, weil ich einfach den obse loader starte? das scheine ich aber wiederum zu nutzen wenn ich das Spiel normal starte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## combine (28. Juli 2011)

QTP wird normalerweise fest in Oblivion integriert (ich weis das jetzt aber nicht zu 100% ob das auch bei der Installerversion so ist,denn ich benutze eine OMOD-Version davon)
Ich hab für die LOD´s auch noch eine extra Mod installiert, das ersetzt die Vanilla Texturen durch hochaufgelöste 4096er.
Hier mal ein Link:
4096X4096 Normal Map-2048X2048 Border Regions-LOD_OMOD at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Wenn du jetzt die gernelle Unschärfe meinst dann liegt das an den Blurshadern, dann kannst du einfach mal die shaderlist.txt öffnen und dort
"CrysisDoF.txt" und den "DepthOfField.txt" Shader rausnehmen, vorzugshalber erstmal nur den DepthOfField weil der im Grunde nur für einen Blur in der Entfernung gedacht ist.
Hast du die entfernt ist es auch auf die Entfernung scharf (mir persönlich gefällt aber diese unschärfe in Rollenspielen überaus gut)

Edit: ich glaube auf deinem Screenshot ist das QTP nicht aktiv


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juli 2011)

Die CrysisDoF war schuld^^ hab die DepthOfField wieder reingehauen. Ich denke nun kann ich nach all dem fummeln auch mal spielen gehn^^ besten Dank nochmal - ich meld mich dann bei Skyrim wieder


----------



## combine (30. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal ne Mod die einem das Dungeonleben gewaltig vereinfacht, mächtig viel Athmo reinbringt und einfach dazugehört:
Drop Lit Torches OBSE at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

Diese Mod fügt Fackeln hinzu die man fallen lassen und wieder aufheben kann wärend sie brennen, außerdem besitzt diese Mod einen autodrop, welcher dann aktiv wird wenn ihr eure Waffen zieht (sehr nüzlich) ein hotkey ist außerdem vorhanden.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (29. August 2011)

hier sind auch einige schöne  mods aufgelistet, knnst ja mal ein blick drauf werfen  Guthwulf's Fanseite zu Oblivion


----------

